# Billionaire Brothers Pledge $100 Million to Oust Obama



## Guest (Feb 9, 2012)

*Secretive oil billionaire brothers pledge $100million war chest to oust Obama from White House*

Republican supporters led by secretive oil billionaires the Koch brothers have pledged to oust Barack Obama from power - by stumping up a $100million (£63million) war-chest.

David and Charles Koch, worth a combined $50billion, have been joined by 300 of America's wealthiest businessmen in promising the cash to stop Obama from being re-elected.

They met at the conservative brothers' annual three-day Californian retreat, where they gain pledges for non-profit groups that share their libertarian world view.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/article-2097677/Oil-billionaires-David-Charles-Koch-pledge-100m-oust-Barack-Obama-White-House.html#ixzz1lrN2uPY8​​


----------



## cousteau (Oct 31, 2011)

A solid start.


----------



## Meat Eater (Jan 27, 2012)

Money well spent.


----------



## CJIS (Mar 12, 2005)

While I would like nothing more to see Obama's defeat I would rather them spend the money and help create jobs and stimulate the economy.


----------



## Meat Eater (Jan 27, 2012)

I can't think of anything that will stimulate this country and the economy more that getting rid of Obama!


----------



## 7costanza (Aug 29, 2006)

Obama hates the oil companies and they hate him. That moratorium he put on the offshore drilling for 7 months must have left a serious thorn in their sides. When he was a kid his father worked for an oil co but he wasn't in the higher paid jobs. He went as a kid to big oil execs houses and they say he began his hate for the oil industry then out of jealousy. If people like Obama had let them drill closer to shore they could have fixed that leak a lot faster, never let a good disaster go to waste is the liberal montra.


----------



## honor12900 (May 9, 2006)

They don't need to blow $100 million on the election. Obama is going to lose regardless. If you want to spend that kind of money, donate it to charity or cancer research etc. I also take a check or cash!


----------



## Meat Eater (Jan 27, 2012)

Don't be so sure Obama is going to lose. Your going to see over $1,000,000,000.00 spent by him to keep his job. Did you thing Devil Patrick was going to be reelected?


----------



## honor12900 (May 9, 2006)

Meat Eater said:


> Don't be so sure Obama is going to lose. Your going to see over $1,000,000,000.00 spent by him to keep his job. Did you thing Devil Patrick was going to be reelected?


I never expected Patrick would get reelected so I've certainly been wrong before. I guess i'm tying to be optimistic.


----------



## Kilvinsky (Jan 15, 2007)

As I read that, all I could hear were chants of "Of course those ultra rich want Obama out! He's making things right for the 99%!"

I have NO problem with that.

The donations, not the chanting. Screw the chanting.


----------

